# A Panic Screenshot



## LORDTEK (Mar 19, 2016)

Just for your information. I power it off then reboot.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2016)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## LORDTEK (Mar 21, 2016)

I did not ask question 
I just wanted to inform people about a condition, that's all. Some people can make improvement, I do not know.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2016)

Not with this though. There's simply not enough information to base any kind of conclusion on.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/troubleshoot.html#idp60863568


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 21, 2016)

Also, you shouldn't post it here. This forum is mainly for end users, only few developers use it. Send it to freebsd-questions@.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2016)

Where it's going to get ignored if the needed information is missing. If you have a reproducible panic, get all the information I posted from the FAQ. Then open a PR for it. That would be the proper way.


----------



## LORDTEK (Mar 22, 2016)

OK I will do as you explain the way. Thank you.


----------

